
Ask HN: How do I build an online community in general? - m33k44
Assuming the online participants are from all walks of life, not from a specific community, age group, gender or interest.
======
eggsAndBacon
Bring up topics and resolutions, to problems they care about, that are well
thought out and meaningful.

“Remember, Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing
ever dies.” - Stephen King

